# Insight pump meter (power button)



## Joanne Hills (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My daughter is on the Aviva Insight pump, and we have had a few teething problems over the past few months. But nothing like this has happened before.

We are unable to switch on or off the meter via the power button on top.

Has anybody else had this problem???


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Joanne, welcome to the forum  I can't help personally with your question, but I think we do have some Insight users, so hopefully they will be along to help  Have you tried the company helpline to see if it's a common problem?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

Joanne Hills said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My daughter is on the Aviva Insight pump, and we have had a few teething problems over the past few months. But nothing like this has happened before.
> 
> ...


Have you tried taking the battery out for a few mins & tried from fresh.   It works for some elec gadgets. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

@JOANNE - Have you tried sticking a strip in the normal hole, without turning it on manually?  Since you do this with many ordinary meters, I've done it occasionally myself with my own Insight handset - and it turns on just the same.  (Just  tried it - yep, it works) You will have to do a blood test in order to finally get to the 'menu' screen if it's not actually a blood test you currently wish to do.  Then ring the Pump Helpline immediately!  0800 731 2291.

Hope she has a spare?

Not a problem I've ever heard of myself so maybe it's just a duff one.  They'll replace it !

@HOBIE - you can't remove the battery easily, being a rechargeable one!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

SHOWS very clearly HOW to Change battery on web TW. YOU need to have a look !  Let this person have a try !    Good luck Joanne  No one needs stress


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

You have to first be in possession of a new battery, available free from Roche - they are the square, flat Lithium, rechargeable ones - not ordinary batteries one can buy from anywhere!  The newer sort, which mustn't be run down hardy at all - not like 'normal' phone batteries, where it's better to let em get low before charging.  Little and often is best for these otherwise you kill them PDQ !

You can of course replace the lithium AAA battery in the pump with an alkaline AAA one as soon as it drops if you want - so that's simple!

Once you HAVE the new, correct battery of course, replacing it in the hand set is indeed simple - just prise the back off (or does it slide? - just forget) and bung the new one in, and put it on recharge PDQ!


----------



## Joanne Hills (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback.  Yes the meter does come on after inserting test strip.  For it to switch off, need to let it 'timeout'. 
As I have only just seen these messages, will contact Roche first thing Monday morning.

Thanks @HOBIE and @trophywench


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

Good!  I thought it ought to. I killed either 3 or 4 batteries but only the very first one by not charging it often enough.  The others all died anyway despite religiously plugging the darn thing in every night.  They finished up swapping the meter and I've had the same one ever since with no problems whatsoever.

They'll send you all the stuff to return it to them, under separate cover, not with the replacement one.

I think the button mechanism must have plastic fatigue on yours LOL


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck Joanne


----------

